# Muzzle issues



## Peteus (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey, I'm having issues with the muzzle build. I soldered everything up minus an issue with a  few resistors being incorrect from the kit I bought. I've gone around the board and checked all the resistors and gotten them installed correctly. I had issues with the pedal almost killing the whole sound producing a low output when on. I took it out of the enclosure and it sounds unaffected until the gate activates which kills the noise but, sounds super quiet output when the gate is engaged. Any advice on how I can diagnose the issue? This is pedal build 2 so I feel a little out of my depth. Any support would be great.


----------



## Peteus (Dec 9, 2020)

I just tried 4 cabling it so key in thefront of the amp and the in and out the amp through theloopthe noise was horrific. A very loud hum went through the front of the amp.  I'm guessing that is where the issue lies. How would I go about diagnosing this further?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 9, 2020)

I would give that board a clean with some IPA for starters. Then I would check voltage on your IC


----------



## Peteus (Dec 10, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> I would give that board a clean with some IPA for starters. Then I would check voltage on your IC


I'll give that a go. Will the IPA just clean up any residual flux? Should I remove the IC and transistors before applying IPA?

As a person who at the moment is placing parts together much like a Lego kit, any ideas on learning the specifics of how the kit works?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 10, 2020)

I would give this a read for basic workflow tips. If you want to know how this specific circuit works you’ll need need to take the time to learn how to read schematics. I only have a basic understanding of how circuits work and what certain components do. I didn’t go to electrical engineering schools so my teacher is the internets ?. I’m sure others can chime in here to give you the elevator pitch of what’s happening in this circuit.






						Basic Workflow Tips for Building a PedalPCB
					

Hello! This is my method for building a PedalPCB from start to finish. Is it the right way? Not necessarily. It's just what works for me and I hope it sheds some light on certain steps in the process along the way. I created this as a reference guide for anyone to use if needed. Thanks for...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Peteus (Dec 10, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> I would give this a read for basic workflow tips. If you want to know how this specific circuit works you’ll need need to take the time to learn how to read schematics. I only have a basic understanding of how circuits work and what certain components do. I didn’t go to electrical engineering schools so my teacher is the internets ?. I’m sure others can chime in here to give you the elevator pitch of what’s happening in this circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, I wish I'd read those before starting. I'll get a printout and start trying to get my head around it.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 10, 2020)

If/when you start to try to learn the schematic I would take a step back further and learn about the individual parts and why they go in that order.

Example: Why is there a resistor and capacitor at the very beginning and end of the circuit? why are these two diodes here in two different directions? why did I install all these trimmers before each JFET? What’s a voltage divider?

once you get a handle on some of these basic questions then schematics become a bit easier to read. Again, the internets including this forum has taught me a lot. Take your time. This is a marathon not a sprint. Although our excitement makes us think otherwise ?


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2020)

One of the most common problems with this one has been an incorrect (or incorrectly _wired) _key jack.

Try disconnecting the two yellow wires from the key jack, connect them together, then hook it up as a normal 2-cable jack in front of your amp.

If that works you'll know the issue is there.


----------



## Peteus (Dec 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> One of the most common problems with this one has been an incorrect (or incorrectly _wired) _key jack.
> 
> Try disconnecting the two yellow wires from the key jack, connect them together, then hook it up as a normal 2-cable jack in front of your amp.
> 
> If that works you'll know the issue is there.


I think that maybe it. How do I determine which is the switched tip and which is the tip on the switch jack. I have only just discovered there is a difference between the types of jack.


----------



## Peteus (Dec 11, 2020)

Robert said:


> One of the most common problems with this one has been an incorrect (or incorrectly _wired) _key jack.
> 
> Try disconnecting the two yellow wires from the key jack, connect them together, then hook it up as a normal 2-cable jack in front of your amp.
> 
> If that works you'll know the issue is there.


You were absolutely right. I placed the cables together and it worked. I have since then wired up my switch audio jacks with the always-on tip to the left hole and the other hole goes to the switchable tip. I.e. when the cable is inserted they disconnect. As soon as they disconnect I get lots of noise and no signal through any ideas?


----------

